# Heat Shield for wood stove



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I am trying to locate an online source for wood stove heat shields- so I can put my older wood stove closer to the wall. Can any one help me? I can not seem to find any.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

doesn't your local hardware store sell the stove board for the wood stove..and walls??


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Use the 1/2" concrete board (3'x5") sold for bathroom wall backing in showers.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

We are in the process of looking for the exact same thing. The place we bought our stove at told us to find a metal fabrication shop and have them cut & bend a piece of sheet metal (our stove is going in a corner, so we need to protect 2 walls) He said the shield needs to have 1 inch of air space from the wall, and that Home Depot sells ceramic spacers to use for installation. We've not found a fabricator yet, have not had time  I hope this is helpful!


----------



## bretthunting (Sep 28, 2005)

i don't know how much trouble you are wanting to go to but i went out into our pasture and collected alot of small rocks (3-10"in dia.) and rocked the wall behind my wood burner with these and masonary cement. has been there for several years now and have not lost a rock. i also attached chicken wire to the wall before hand to give the cement something to cling to/around. and was very inexpensive.it also gives it a much more pleasant look than a heat shield.
brett


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

I believe the suggestions here to put rocks or cement board over your combustable wall are not up to code. I recall that for example, ceramic tile over backerboard over wood joists will not be adequate because the heat can be transmitted to the studs which can burn. May be unlikely, but I believe the metal heatsheild is the proper way to go about it.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

As mentioned, you must have an air space between the heat shield and the wall. The way it works is that the heat shield heats up, and air can circulate behind it to carry off the heat, instead of the heat being conducted into the wall. Anything that doesn't have an air space, or a couple of inches of good insulation, between the shield and wall, is worthless.

I have used heavy sheat metal (I think that codes require something fairly heavy but I don't recall the gauge, maybe 24 ga or heavier), and we currently have some nice old slate blackboards, about 3/8" think or more, 4 feet high, and 6 or 8 feet long, which are mounted at floor level to 4 feet up the wall, spaced out an inch, and with spacers to hold them an inch off the floor, to give good air circulation behind them. Works fine, but was a job to make the brackets, get them in place, etc. Those old slate blackboards are heavy (but they were free.)

If you need this for insurance reasons, find out what your insurance company requires so you don't waste time and money on something that they won't accept.

Jim


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

We use metal roofing panels for the area around the stove with the spacers, like mentioned above. The panels stay cool even when the stove is cranking.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Wow, interesting idea! and sounds way cheaper than what we were planning to do, thanks for the tip! :dance:


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

I would exhaust all local possibliities first. Those suckers are heavy and will cost a fortune to ship. Tractor Supply carries them, and so did our Lowes or Home Depot, sorry can't remember which it was. They were something like $40.


----------



## ibcnya (Feb 16, 2004)

I used 2x4 metal studs and attached them to the existing wood studs. Then attached cementboard to the metal studs, after that was done I attached lathe screen and applied a scratch coat of masonry cement. Then I used that stuff called cultured stone and mortared that on. It looks like a real stone wall. And beautiful as well. I would attach a picture but can't.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I just bought a nice one..
lowes, 49 bucks.
smaller size, 29 bucks.

go online, they ship to your door.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Yep cement board or Durarock(brand name)works great.I have put a 5x4 piece behind my kitchen range .I used metal spacers behind it to keep at least an inch air space and a inch off the floor.I mounted it first then put ceramic tiles on the cement board with a concrete mortar.Had metal U shaped strips made to go around the outside edge to finish it.Would send a picture if I knew how?Good luck,
Abe


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Abe & WisJim, Are you all saying that even with Durock as a heat shield there should be an air space between the back wall? Hmmm...interesting, as we have Durock drilled right into our wall. Do you suggest that we remove it and put in 'spacers' for an air space? Thanks for any help, Maggie


----------



## Matt Black (Aug 19, 2003)

It depends how you installed your stove. If you do NOT have a 1" airspace between the heat shield (durarock, etc...) and the wall, you MUST follow the clearances required for the stove treating the wall behind the durarock as a combustible surface. The dura rock when mounted right up against the wall with no airspace does nothing to prevent heat from heating up the wall behind it. If your stove is set up with the proper clearances to the wall behind and to the sides of it, and assuming that those surfaces are combustible, then you're O.K. If however, you thought that by putting the durarock right up against the wall you could set your stove closer to the wall than the clearances specified then you need to fix it before you burn that stove this winter.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

the air space is important, it acts as an insulator to stop the transfer of heat.

I set a little fan behid my woodstove blowing on the wall... keeps it cool and helps push the heat around a bit.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Maggie ,just as Matt says you must have air space behind to allow cooling .Don't forget 1 inch off the floor as well.
Abe


----------



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

Why don't you make one. Just get a sheet of aluminum (very light) and hang it just behind the wood stove ( few inches). You may have to make small brackets so you can put some kind of hook onto the stove in order to hang the heat shield from. A friend did this and it worked very well, plus it's cheaper than buying one expecially for the stove. Hope this helps. Chris


----------



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

Sutter Home & Hearth in Seattle, WA sells heat sheilds that attach (with spacers) to the back of the stove and to the interior pipe. Alternatively, they sell a triple-insulated (interior) pipe which accomplishes the same thing with better aesthetics. I opted for the triple-insulated and was able to significantly reduce the clearances--safely. This is a very good company to deal with.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

amelia said:


> I opted for the triple-insulated and was able to significantly reduce the clearances--safely.



Triple wall inside the living space does lower your stove efficiency a bit tho - heat goes out the chimney, not inot the living area.

--->Paul


----------



## wvstriper (Oct 18, 2005)

I am having a piece of 1/8 in sheet metal cut for me tomorrow. I have used cement board (Durarock, Wonderboard, ect.) with tile. Here is a link to my stoves manual Encore 
Take a look at the clearnces section. Also the folks at hearthnet are a great resource. I'm going with steel for looks and ease of installation.


----------



## liz18436 (May 13, 2002)

We took the wall out, just the section for the stove, behind the stove and put cinder block caps cemented together .Refaced with cement board with the fake stones cemented to it.You will have to cut a two by four off to fit the caps it in the wall. (if it hits one).Don't forget to take the insulation out first.Hope this makes sense. Had no trouble with insurance doing it this way. They can be picky about it.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Here is a link for woodstoves and parts at Ace hardware - they will ship to your door - I also found heat shields on their website. type in "stoves" on the keywords search - they have several pages of sotvoes and stove stuff.

thanks everyone for the help.

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(hhpfqa55acctcdj24pvzaz45)/Default.aspx


----------

